# When Do YOUR Fogs Start Calling?



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

At what time of day do *your* various darts begin and end calling? My Tincs are lights out callers, but I am seldom awake to hear if they are morning callers as well. I have only heard other calling from my vitts, and that was mid-day. 

All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

In my experience, depends on the frog.. some of mine are exclusively dawn/dusk callers but some don't seem to care what time it is. Being misted also seems to be a big trigger for some... my northern variabilis only calls after he gets some rain. 

For a couple of my frogs, it also seems to depend on the purpose of the call... for example, my male intermedius only does the "hey baby can we do that" at dawn/dusk, but usually does the "follow me honey, time to feed the kids" when the lights are still on.

......oh man, i'm starting to speak frog. i need a new hobby.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

My auratus will do it throughout the day it doesn't matter what time it is. If I want to trigger it though, they will call after lights out if we are watching TV at a louder than normal volume. It's quite funny, almost like they're saying, "hey! It's lights out man! Can't a frog get some sleep around here!" Hahahaha! At first I thought this was coincidence but I purposefully turned on the TV around 3am a couple times and they basically told me to shut up.

My intermedius start up if just one makes a peep, then it's on! They will call back and forth for at least 10 minutes. 

I love it though. I can't wait to get some bicolors, yours look amazing by the way, wish I would've taken advantage of Josh's frogs sale on them. Then we will see if I will still love the calling. Haha!


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

My H/C azureiventris usually call at around 730 am and 730 pm, but I have heard them as late as lights out and at random times during the day. My campana auratus usually calls about an hour post lights out, but its very soft. My INIBICO variabilis usually calls throughout the day, but the girls are ignoring him still. He's been calling to them all the time since jan/feb.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

My Leuc male just started calling last Sunday and has been calling everyday since. Interestingly, it seemed to be triggered by a storm coming through aka barometric pressure change. 

He calls throughout the day beginning in the morning and then sporadically through the day. He wraps up about 4PM. I suspect that this is usually about the time he........wait for it..............gets a frog in his throat.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

My male anthonyi calls A LOT when they're breeding. He pretty much starts at sunrise and will continue until 10 or 11am, then he'll give it a rest until lights out where he'll call for another 20 minutes or so


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

My pumilio, tincs, and phyllobates all call around mid day when I feed. My leucs call when lights go on, till lights go out lol. And my group of orange galacts are weird... They sleep in, and like to start calling around 9-10 P.M! Haha


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

My Vittatus call at two distinct times. I can hear calling fairly loudly midday, but also sometimes after about 9PM. They call a lot at both times, but seldomly in between. They stop at about 3PM, and I don't know when they stop at night. I'm generally not up to hear them stop. 

Mark


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

All my tincs only call in the early morning, 7:30-9:00. My Costa Rican auratus will start calling at 7:00 and keep it going until 10-11:00. By noon, my frog room is quiet.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Intermedius - Dawn, Dusk, occasionally at random times through out the night which can last for up to a half hour
SI's - All day
Leucs - All day


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

galacs are a 9 or 10pm calling kind of frog (even got woke up at 4 am once to him)(tank was right next to the bed)

Oophagas are all day but really good after the mister kicks on.

still waiting on the bassleri and variab


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

My bakhuis calls in the morning around 7-10am


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

My varaderos call mostly in the AM, from the time the light streams in through the windows in the morning to about 10am or so and then again a bit at dusk. My banded imitators call at seemingly random times. My vents call @dawn and dusk.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

My D. leucomelas calls sporadically all day. But there is one time of day I can count on him to make the most noise and that's around 7:30 am, way before I ever have to get up for work or school. Yeah it gets a little annoying , but still the coolest alarm clock around.
When I used to keep a bunch of treefrogs the calling would go on all night (most of them were in my bedroom) so that was way fun. I would sometimes have nightmares about giant rusty robots chasing me, just to wake up around 2 am and hear my Theloderma corticale calling (if you have ever heard a mossy call you can figure out why this makes sense). The best/worst was my Leptodactylus pentadactylus who would call off and on from around 8pm-3am...he had such a cool call I always loved hearing it, but after ten minutes of a sound similar to someone beating a hollow log with a sledgehammer it gets a little old. My favorite call was my Phrynomantis bifasciatus group. I had around 5 males and they would form a chorus from 10 pm to about 1 am...luckily it was quiet.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

My azureus seem to be part of the dawn/"dusk" crowd. I've woken up in the morning just as/before their lights go on and I've heard calling when the house is still dead quiet.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

tincs - all day
leucs - all day
anthonyi- all day
Hyperolius - at 4 in the morning and loud enough that i've actually had my neighbours ask me what that "weird noise" coming from my house is...


----------



## rubberbandman3291 (Feb 10, 2010)

My leucs start calling at sun rise(around 6:00-6-30 today) and end at sunset. They call all day long and it is loud but very pleasant. I can get one of my males to call after misting; it's almost guaranteed.


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

Like some others experienced my galacs and tincs would call most often just after lights out. I think this is when they would lay eggs also. 

My pumilio would call all day long in short bust of 15 to 30 minutes. Rarely did they call after lights out.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

A male Phyllobates vittatus was calling from 2 AM to 2:30ish AM. Hopefully I will see tads in the receptacles soon! I never root in that viv as it is a 50/50 top hindge lid and very awkward to say the least, not to mention the 4 vitts waiting to be the next "Andy Dufresne"!

JBear


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

My vent male usually calls at around 7am and ends at 9am and call a little bit at dusk and my lamasi (probably the most beautiful calls you'll ever hear other than the auros) calls at dusk and stops at 930-10


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

my vittatus will call normally from 2pm till lights out they arnt very loud though


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine call nonstop if I stay out a little late with my friends....


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

heatfreakk3 said:


> My pumilio, tincs, and phyllobates all call around mid day when I feed. My leucs call when lights go on, till lights go out lol. And my group of orange galacts are weird... They sleep in, and like to start calling around 9-10 P.M! Haha


My yellow galact has just started calling and he also calls at 10 or 11 pm when I turn all the lights off. Only once I have heard it calling in the morning at around 7 am pretty early.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Dendroguy said:


> My vent male usually calls at around 7am and ends at 9am and call a little bit at dusk and my lamasi (probably the most beautiful calls you'll ever hear other than the auros) calls at dusk and stops at 930-10


lol when i had my male lamasi he always called early in the morning and late at night. it always made me smile but was definetly the most annoying sound ever because it was SOOOOO loud i had to turn my TV up just to drown him out


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

our A. pepperi male generally starts calling a couple hours before we want to wake up and a few more hours earlier when we want to sleep in. Usually after throwing a blanket over the viv, he'll shut up for a while, but some times a guy's gotta sing.

After that it is pretty sporadic, maybe a bit more at night though. Definitely the loudest frog I've had.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

My E. anthonyi call all day...and sometimes all night...the two males absolutely love to engage in calling wars. Luckily their call is really quiet and pleasant, so it doesn't get annoying (well at least not too annoying).


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Dendroguy said:


> My vent male usually calls at around 7am and ends at 9am and call a little bit at dusk and my lamasi (probably the most beautiful calls you'll ever hear other than the auros) calls at dusk and stops at 930-10


My vent also seems to call after a good feeding and a mist,I must agree,the lamasi,being such a shy frog,is REAAAALLLLYYYY loud


----------

